# SL AMR 4.9 - Feder knarzt



## McDreck (9. März 2020)

Dank des wunderbaren Wetters konnte ich gestern mein frisch erworbenes gebrauchtes (Leasingrückläufer) SL AMR 4.9 ordentlich probefahren. Jetzt knarzt (kein Knacken, simples metallisches Knarzen) die Feder recht deutlich, auch beim einfach Treten. Laut (gewerblichem) Verkäufer wurde das Rad durchgewartet.

Das ist mein erstes Rad mit moderner Federtechnik und mir fehlt da noch jegliche eigene Erfahrung. Sonstige Internetrecherche hat nicht viel ergeben, außer dass evtl. Dreck zwischen Feder und Teller schuld sein könnte.

Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Domowoi (9. März 2020)

Bist du wirklich sicher dass es von der Feder kommt? Generell ist es bei Fullys leider häufig so dass irgendwo etwas knarzt und das Geräusch so im Rahmen übertragen wird dass man nur schwer den wahren Grund findet.

In deinem Fall würde ich mal den Dämpfer und die Feder abmontieren, sauber machen und evtl mit ein bisschen Fett neu montieren.

Wenn das Geräusch dann wenigstens für eine kurze Zeit weg geht weißt du wenigstens schon einmal dass du wirklich den richtigen Verursacher gefuden hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (9. März 2020)

Es kommt zumindest aus der Richtung des Dämpfers und das zeitgleich mit der Beanspruchung desselben.


----------



## McDreck (9. März 2020)

@Domowoi 
Inspiriert von Deinem Kommentar bin ich mal eben in den Keller und habe die in Frage kommenden Stellen etwas mit WD40 bearbeitet. Das hat das Knarzen behoben.


----------



## fertigt (15. März 2020)

Falls mal wieder ein Knarzen von hinten auftritt, kannst du auch mal die Achse vom Hinterrad prüfen.
Mein Kumpel und ich fahren beide Ghost SL AMR 5 Fullys und waren letztes Jahr ewig auf der Suche nach der Ursache.
Wir haben dann damals die Achse raus, schön gesäubert, gut gefettet und dann war der Übeltäter endlich still  

Das Knarzen ist nur beim Pedalieren aufgetreten, weshalb wir zunächst wo anders gesucht haben.


----------



## Bubba-Gump (5. April 2020)

...


----------



## McDreck (17. Juli 2020)

Die Story war noch gar nicht zu Ende.

Das Rad ist über die Corona-Zeit überwiegend nur im Keller gestanden. Ich habe es erst vor paar Wochen mal wieder für eine Bewegungsfahrt abgestaubt. Nur bisserl hin und her kurven. Da ist das Knarzen wieder deutlich geworden. Bei intensiver Beäugung ist mir aufgefallen, dass da keine Mutter ist am oberen Dämpferhalter.
Das war nicht wirklich auffällig, zumindest nicht für mein ungeschultes Auge, und ich musste mich auch erst anhand von Fotos und der Explosionszeichnung vergewissern, aber es fehlte tatsächlich die "Insert nut for rocker", also die Gegenmutter für die Schraube, die oben durch den Rahmendämpfer geht.

Ich hatte erst den Ghost-Support angeschrieben, inklusive Foto mit nem roten Kringel um besagte Stelle, worauf die mir gesagt haben, das Teil sei auf Lager und müsse über einen Fachhänder bestellt werden. Dazu wurde mir eine (falsche) Teilenummer genannt. Ich hab dann die richtige aus der Explosionszeichung rausgesucht. Vertraue niemandem!

Ghost Fachhändler hat nicht auf E-Mail reagiert, dann aber die Bestellung telefonisch angenommen. Fahrradläden arbeiten noch mit Rechenschieber und Schiefertafel, so wie es mir scheint.
Nach zwei Wochen ohne Rückmeldung hab ich noch mal angerufen. Darauf hat er meine Bestellung nochmal aufgenommen, diesmal richtig. 

Paar Tage später und damit gestern kam der Anruf, das Teil sei da. Ich hin. Es war das richtige. Drangeschraubt. Kein Knarzen mehr.

The End. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Vicking91 (28. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab mir auch vor paar Tagen ein gebrauchtes SL AMR X5 von 2017/18 geholt.
Der vorbesitzer hat das Bike nur als Stadtrad genutzt. Er war allerdings "etwas fülliger" dementsprechend war der dämpfer (Monarch plus) auf volldruck bei der Testfahrt. Dementsprechend der Rahmen steif und gab keinen ton von sich.
Nachdem ich nun alles ordentlich eingestellt hatte, war auch bei mir ein knarzen zu hören. Bin auch der Meinung das es von der oberen Steckachse/Schraube kommt da nach dem einfetten und reinigen kurz Ruhe war. Das ist sber nicht lange von Dauer.
Könnte das auch von der Einpressbuchse im dämpfer kommen? Die liegt nämlich plan am Rahmen an und man sieht an den planfläschen auch leichte abschleifungen durch die Bewegung.


----------



## Domowoi (28. Juli 2020)

So blöd es klingt, das kann leider alles sein. Du könntest mal versuchen nur bestimmte Stellen zu fetten und zu schauen ob das das Knarzen eliminiert.


----------



## Vicking91 (28. Juli 2020)

Ok aber das der Rahmen an der Buchse Plan anliegt ist richtig? Weil hab auch überlegt das lager mal zu tauschen


----------



## Domowoi (28. Juli 2020)

Also wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe, dann ist es normal. Aber du kannst eventuell auf der Homepage die Explosionszeichnung anzusehen, vielleicht steht da sogar wo gefettet werden soll etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicking91 (28. Juli 2020)

*Ok dann müssten leichte Abnutzung Plan an der Buchse ja normal sein. Ja die hatte ich mir schon rausgesucht, war natürlich trocken an der Stelle wo Fett sein sollte, das habe ich also zumindest schon mal nachgeholt.*

Auf dem Bild ist die Abnutzung zu erkennen die ich meine, die Buchse ist da Plan leicht angeschliffen .


----------



## McDreck (28. Juli 2020)

An der Stelle dürfte der Dämpfer oben mit der Schwinge geklemmt sein und demzufolge ist da durchaus Druck und Abnutzung zu erwarten.

Die Explosionszeichnung vom SL-AMR 2018 findest Du hier:


			https://www.ghost-bikes.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Downloads/explosionszeichnungen2018/SLAMR%20X%20MY18_web.pdf


----------



## drumtim85 (29. Juli 2020)

Gegen das Knarzen hilft es, die Steckachse vom Hinterrad einmal auszubauen, das Rad zu Entnehmen, das Schaltauge auszubauen und alle Stellen einmal zu reinigen und zu Fetten. Danach das Schaltauge und Rad wieder einbauen und die Steckachse mit dem Vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment fest zu ziehen (steht drauf). Ich war bei meinem Rad nicht in der Lage das Drehmoment per Hand aufzubringen - hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Danach sollte das Rad beim Treten wieder leise sein. Ansonsten sind die typischen Stellen:


fettfreie Gewinde der Pedale (ausbauen, reinigen, fetten, einbauen)
Sattelstütze (ausbauen, reinigen, fetten, einbauen)
Sattelgestell (Verbindungsstellen zwischen Sattelstütze und Sattelschienen auf keinen Fall fetten)


----------



## hatsh (10. August 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe zwar kein SL AMR, jedoch hört sich das Problem gleich an.

Ich habe mir 2017 ein Kato FS5 neu gekauft und es 2018, nachdem es einige Male beim Händler nicht repariert werden konnte, drei Mal über meinen Händler zu Ghost schicken lassen zwecks Knarzen beim Treten und ständigem Bremsenversagen.

Beim dritten Mal einschicken, das Rad war  zu dieser Zeit ca 1 - 1,5 Jahre alt, wurden die Hauptlager, der Rocker und die Bremse getauscht dann war Ruhe. 

Jetzt 1,5 Jahre nach dem Lagertausch habe ich das gleiche Problem wieder.

Ich habe selbst im März diesen Jahres schon gemerkt dass die rechten Lager leicht rau laufen als ich alles gefettet habe, seit ca 3 Wochen knackt es beim Treten unter Belastung wieder, das gleiche Problem wie Ende 2018. auch wenn ich den Hinterbau mit der Hand hin und her drücke und bewege.
Ich finde hier vor Ort leider niemanden der mir die Lager zu einem vernünftigen Preis tauscht. Habe jetzt Ghost nochmal angeschrieben bzgl. Kulanz, bin auf die Antwort gespannt. 

Die Antworten in den letzten Jahren vom Ghost Service waren nicht gerade hilfreich.

Wüsste ich wo, würde ich meine ganze Erfahrung mit Ghost auch ausführlicher schildern, das war jedenfalls mein letztes...


----------



## hatsh (19. August 2020)

Update:

eine Woche habe ich nun mit dem Ghost  Support diskutiert nachdem meine Kulanzanfrage abgelehnt wurde.

Ich wurde lediglich auf die Garantiebestimmungen hingewiesen, ganz freundlich, mit Link dazu _ironieoff_

Ich könnte den passenden Lagersatz über meinen Fachhändler bestellen.

Da Ghost bereits einmal Lager und Rahmenteile auf Garantie getauscht hatte wollte ich wissen ob nun noch die gleichen Lager verbaut sind.

Als Antwort bekam ich Ghost hat nur diese Lager. Ich weiß nicht ob gemeint war nur in diesem Modell oder allgemein in allen Fullys. Mir stellt sich die Frage, aller Kategorien? Das wäre echt traurig wenn alle Ghost Fullys so günstige JNK Lager verbaut haben... die sonstige Ausstattung steigt ja auch mit dem Preis.

Ghost selbst bewirbt das Rad noch mit wartungsarmen Lagern.

Auf meine Frage was mich ein Lagertausch bei Ghost in etwa kosten würde damit ich einen Anhaltspunkt habe ob es sich lohnt bekam ich ebenfalls keine Antwort, den Kostenvoranschlag bekommt mein Händler.


----------



## Vicking91 (19. August 2020)

Dann gebe ich auch mal fix ein Update.

Ich habe lediglich den Dämpfer bei meinem Rad ausgebaut, alle Aufnahmen und Schrauben gereinigt und gefettet. Danach war das knarzen weg. Habe auch schon paar Tage in Bikeparks unter verschiedenen Wetterbedingungen verbracht und es ist nichts mehr zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McDreck (29. März 2021)

Ich muss das hier wohl nochmal aufwärmen.

Hab heute nach langem Prokrastinieren endlich mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, gesäubert, begutachtet und wieder montiert. Dabei hat der obere Querbolzen Eindruck hinterlassen. Also der Dämpfer am Bolzen. Keinen guten offenbar. Siehe Bild.




Der im Bild untere Bolzen ist der oben am Dämpfer. Da wo der Dämpfer umschließt ist deutliche Abnutzung zu erkennen.

@GHOST_official 
Da ist wohl mindestens ein Ersatzteil fällig, denke ich, oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Vicking91 (30. März 2021)

Also der untere Bolzen sieht allgemein irgendwie nicht original aus, der müsste eigentlich genau so wie der obere aussehen.
Aber die Bolzen sind jetzt allgemein als Schwachstelle bekannt. Meinen hab ich mir sogar verbogen und daraufhin einen selber aus Titan gebaut. Der sollte nun als letztes von allem kaputt gehen.😅 (Links selber gebaut, rechts original)


----------



## McDreck (30. März 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Also der untere Bolzen sieht allgemein irgendwie nicht original aus, der müsste eigentlich genau so wie der obere aussehen.


Ich hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft ohne wirklich Ahnung von dem ganzen Dämpferzeugs und mir ist ne ganze Zeit lang nicht aufgefallen, dass die Gegenmutter von dem Bolzen gefehlt hat. Da kann man verstehen, wenn der einem das übel nimmt.

P.S.: Original ist der schon.


----------

